# Village People beauftragen nach Prince und ABBA den Web Sherriff



## Tokko (15 Feb. 2008)

*Village People beauftragen nach Prince und ABBA den Web Sherriff*

Im Kampf gegen die illegale Verbreitung der eigenen Musikstücke hat nach Angaben von TorrentFreak kürzlich die US-amerikanische Disco-Band 'Village People' nach ABBA und Prince die britische Firma 'Web Sheriff' mit der Löschung ihrer Torrent-Dateien beauftragt. Außer The Pirate Bay (TPB) sind bislang alle per E-Mail kontaktierten BitTorrent-Tracker der Anfrage nachgekommen. Die Schweden konterten und wiesen darauf hin, dass in ihrem Land die Aufbewahrung dieser Dateien legal ist. Village People will auf diesem Weg für Verluste der Single 'YMCA' und Prince für rund 40 seiner Alben entschädigt werden.


Web Sherriff antwortete in einer E-Mail, dass die Inhalte der Kunden in aller Welt erreichbar wären, so auch in den Ländern, wo sich deren Auftraggeber befinden. Und da in den meisten Ländern die Verbreitung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Dateien verboten ist, würde man anderenfalls die Klienten anweisen, gerichtlich darauf zu reagieren. Der Geschäftsführer von Web Sheriff, John Giacobbi, dazu in Verbindung mit der Löschaufforderung der Stücke von Prince: "*Sie haben keine Möglichkeit irgendeiner Verteidigung, weil es sich dabei um eklatante Piraterie handelt.*" Später gab er bekannt: "*Entweder kommen sie raus und kämpfen oder sie versuchen es zu ignorieren. In jedem Fall werden wir vor Gericht gegen sie gewinnen. Dies könnte sich für sie zu einer tickenden Zeitbombe entwickeln. Sie können der Sache nicht davonlaufen, wir sind sehr zuversichtlich.*" Er gab in einem Interview auf  zudem bekannt, dass er den Stockholmer Rechtsanwalt Lars Sandberg mit dem Fall betraut hätte. Man will die Betreiber von TPB sowohl in Schweden als auch in den USA auf Unsummen verklagen. Auf die Aussage vom Paul McGuinness angesprochen sagte Giacobbi, dass er dem vollständig zustimmen würde. Die Industrie, auf deren Servern die Daten gespeichert werden, sollen seiner Meinung nach die Verantwortung und die Kontrolle über diese Webseiten übernehmen. "*Die Leuten werden sich selbst fragen, warum sie etwas kaufen sollen, wenn sie es auch für umsonst kriegen können.*" 

Die 

Liste der Firmen, die TPB in der Vergangenheit vergeblich kontaktiert haben ist sehr lang. Die Zahl der Gegner scheint sich durch die aktuellen Geschehnisse zumindest um ein paar prominente Vertreter erhöht zu haben. Bislang verfährt man bei ThePirateBay frei nach dem Motto: "*In der Vergangenheit wie auch in der Zukunft werden 0 Torrents entfernt.*"

Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Kläger nach geltendem schwedischen Recht auch tatsächlich eine Chance auf die strafrechtliche Verfolgung bzw. auf zivilrechtliche Entschädigungszahlungen haben werden. Sollte sich Staatsanwalt Håkan Roswal vor Gericht mit seiner Klage durchsetzen können, wird diese Aktion bei zehn Millionen aktiver Peers und einer Million Torrent-Dateien ohne Zweifel jede Menge Nachahmer finden. (Via 

TorrentFreak)


----------

